# Solo Boost



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

What does everyone use for boosting their solos? I've tried the overdrive/distortion pedals with the gain turned down and the level turned up and didn't like that, I've tried using eq's. What I am currently using it the toe down position on my wah. I've been thinking about trying a duncan pickup booster or an mxr microamp. I don't need more distortion or gain, just an up in level to boost my solos a bit.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Ripper said:


> What does everyone use for boosting their solos? I've tried the overdrive/distortion pedals with the gain turned down and the level turned up and didn't like that, I've tried using eq's. What I am currently using it the toe down position on my wah. I've been thinking about trying a duncan pickup booster or an mxr microamp. I don't need more distortion or gain, just an up in level to boost my solos a bit.


#1 in my book is the Klon
#2 is the Fulltone Fat-Boost


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

a tube screamer type pedal works good as a fat boost.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I use a ts-9.
I generally like a slightly different tone for my solos.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

You should try the BBE Boosta Grande. I just got one a couple of weeks ago and actually have already used it in a gig. It provides up to 20db of clean boost without changing your tone. I used to use a Boss BD-2 for boosting my solos but wanted something "cleaner", something that wouldn't affect my tone which is not the case when using the BD-2 even with gain all the way down. 

Basing from my experience with it so far, I have not noticed any discernable change to my tone when I use it. It sounds like you just added another volume control on your chain. If you are looking for something that won't change your tone, I think the BBE should do it. It even comes with the power adaptor. At $99CDN, I thought it was a good deal.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys, I'll look into some of those pedals. I've found that using an od/dis pedal just didn't give me any boost really. I've used a md-2, sd-1, os-2, sm-9 and a big muff, but none seemed to work for me.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I've been using the Diamond J Drive with the two different boosts in it. The standard clean style of boost and the Treble boost style which is similiar to the rangemaster thing. It also has a great OD in it and they can be used independantly. This pedal is very versatile and well built almost noiseless. These guys make great pedals and are easy to contact, and there Canadian.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Boosting? Tube screamers? !!!!!


Do you guys not know how to play a good grooving rhythm once in awhile?










:wink:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

well sure we do but we have these extra strings that just beg to be heard!:tongue:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Ripper said:


> well sure we do but we have these extra strings that just beg to be heard!:tongue:


That's why we have extra strings as well, they beg to be felt!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Volume pot on the guitar


----------



## fatass (Oct 10, 2006)

BOSS GE-7 in the effects loop.

Works awesome.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Keeley Time Machine Boost. Simply awesome!


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

ZVEX SUPER DUPER...IT'S SUPER! :rockon:


----------



## bubkusjones (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm messing around with the different boosts, compressors and overdrives in my POD.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

If you want a killer boost try any type of rangemaster clone. The germanium transistor style treble boost is awesome with HB's. The Keeley Java Boost is one, or the Time machine boost.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I've always wanted to try a Rangemaster type but still havent. I've been using a Crowther Hotcake as a clean boost, which is a low-gain overdrive pedal. Way better than a ts-type IMO, for this purpose. Tons of boost with the gain way down, but if I'm playing a lower volume gig I can dial up the gain a bit more to fake just a bit of breakup.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

*no love for compressors?*

I'm a little surprised nobody has mentioned using a compressor for boosting solos. Although they can easily suck the life out of your tone if you use the wrong ones or use them incorrectly they can definitely benefit your solos when used properly. I've got an EBS mulitcomp that works really well for this purpose, but there are many compressor pedals out there that would appear to be the not-so-secret weapons in their pedal boards. A tube screamer compresses the signal more than I have my EBS set up to do most of the time.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

EQ pedals are another way to provide boost. With this, you can tailor your boost with emphasis on the mids, highs or whatever.


----------



## fatass (Oct 10, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> EQ pedals are another way to provide boost. With this, you can tailor your boost with emphasis on the mids, highs or whatever.



A-men to that.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Catlinabread Super Super Chili Piccoso ! awesome boost pedal with tons of it 
cheers!


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

CatlinBread Super Chili Picoso! awesome boost pedal with tons of it 
cheers!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd like to try the BBE pedal sometime...but normally a Boss EQ, Marshall compressor, or the first or second amp overdrive setting (both footswitched on the Traynor) will do the job, depending on what sort of tone strikes my fancy. For many years I only used the EQ pedal for solo boosts but as I get older I like more variety.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

One of the best clean boosts I've ever used is the Top Hat Wonderboy. The overdrive side did not do much for me though, and I didnt have the space for
it just as a clean boost, so its gone. I always find most clean boosts impart kind of a "steely" edge to the boost, a sterile sound - not what I'm looking for at all. May try a j-drive again - it was better than most in a two function enclosure. Still looking - 

Peter


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm keeping an open mind, but i haven't found anything that works as well as the volume control on my guitar.

-dh


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

My Xotic RC Booster ain't going anywhere!-Eric


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i'm keeping an open mind, but i haven't found anything that works as well as the volume control on my guitar.
> 
> -dh


the problem with that is if your using something like a strat, sometimes you like like your tone when the volume pot is on max. So obviously youd need a pedal of some sort.


----------



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

xotic bb preamp.

nice and warm.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Depends on what I'm playing... the 3 I find myself using are the MXR Wylde Overdrive, Boss GE-7 and Dunlop Wylde Wah with the toe almost all the way down.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

MXR micro amp. Cheap, easy to find and works really well.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I put a S.Duncan Power Booster in my effects loop of one of my effects processors, I assigned a midi number to activated it and I'm instanly loud with out the hinderance of a arrogant/ignorant soundman !!!! :rockon2:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I tend to put my "boost pedal" after my crunch pedal and that allows me to get an increase in volume as well as being able to taylor the tone as well. Lately it's been a Rat into BB Preamp for crunch and distorted stuff and either a Route 66 or straight-up through a TS-9 (or sometimes a BYOC Triboost) for mild or no dirt.

I tend to like a different colour added to my solos but if you like a pure boost (and maybe add a little fattening up) the BYOC Triboost is pretty amazing.


----------

